

How to Facebook like a Boss - swamp40
http://www.builtinchicago.org/blog/how-facebook-boss

======
jeremysmyth
The main thesis has a large hole.

    
    
        Let me say that again: Your Facebook Privacy Settings should be *Public* 
        for professional posts and *Friends* for family posts. Then you adjust your 
        Followers settings to allow people to "Follow" your public posts. Your Followers 
        will never see your Friends posts, only your Public posts.
    

What when you don't want your friends (or family, or whomever) to engage with
your _public_ posts?

Facebook's compartmentalization is not quite as good as G+'s (and Twitter
doesn't even try), but for me, and I presume for many people in the article's
target audience (after all he's trying to address FB's main complaint and
missing the point), the compartmentalization is something that's easier to do
by keeping posts segregated by site.

It's going to remain that way until sites come up with a way to allow me to
post something to public-except-family, public-except-(school, college,
football), or something else like that. I won't post professional things in an
environment where I welcome unprofessional comments from a drinking buddy in
some posts but not all, and make it _his responsibility_ to choose which of my
posts he can interact with me in the way drinking buddies do. After all, he's
in the "drinking buddy" compartment, so that's how he knows me.

